# New NATIONAL Spec Lipo class



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Here is a crazy idea. Seems the magic of the 21.5 class was it appealed to average racers and had a simple platform. Maybe the class can go to this 2400 battery: 
http://teamorion.com/Products/SLPB+LiPo+Batteries/2400+Experience+Lipo. 

And then it only run the new Protoform COT body due in a month or two... might work Nationally?

Then open up the 21.5 and 17.5 to Roar limits on Lipos..

Just a wild thought


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

LOL Mike

I only laugh bacause that would nearly make the EXACT CLASS that J.B. tried to set up with ARCOR when the B/L & LIPO deal was being worked on..

But because PF didn't make a C.O.T. body - virtually everybody scoffed at the idea.

I mentioned to a few about the idea of using the new 2400 ORION pack a month or two ago (when ever it was announced on REDRC) and people thought that was crazy.

Even though we're using what 1300 - 1500 mAh in the 21.5/LIPO running 5 minutes.

The NEW 2400's are CHEAP, (Retail $59.95 or so) so I'm guessing street price will be $40 - 45 bucks....actually I see STORMER has them listed for $32.95 and IN STOCK

These would probably be great for the growing VTA (Vintage Touring Association) Touring Cars too.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

RCThunder said:


> Here is a crazy idea. Seems the magic of the 21.5 class was it appealed to average racers and had a simple platform. Maybe the class can go to this 2400 battery:
> http://teamorion.com/Products/SLPB+LiPo+Batteries/2400+Experience+Lipo.
> 
> And then it only run the new Protoform COT body due in a month or two... might work Nationally?
> ...


Sounds like a cool plan,Mike! I'm ready for it!


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

we just started that very class at easley and its pretty cool


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Great idea!


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

are the 2400's going to be around for a while or will they be discontinued as the 3200's have???????


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> are the 2400's going to be around for a while or will they be discontinued as the 3200's have???????


LOLOL - If the 2400's stay around as long as the 3200's did - they should be around roughly 3 years (Ever seen a NiMh stay around that long?)

Also - Dicontinued doesn't make a battery pack GO BAD - PLUS

There are still 100's of 3200 Orions still sitting on shelves in HOBBYSHOPS across the country. Not to mention the OTHER companys who also started producing a 3200 due to the popularity of the ORION 3200. (TrakPower, Reedy, SMC, Yeah Racing)


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

i agree with you i am just wondering if they would keep selling them. as you said look at nimh's it was almost like the battery of the week. i would like someone to step forward and say they would be available as long as the class is around. pretty much like trinty has done with the spec batts. that they have had for yrs. with very few changes over the yrs. and pretty much always available except for a few times when they were hard to come by. i believe the idea behind the class is great. you might even want to go to a spec tire to help save money.


----------



## Rickity Racer (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey JB, does any of this sound familiar? Guess you never made GOD KNOWS ALL status...best idea I ever heard of since Mr. Wonderful came up with the "idea"..or maybe it's because PF is going to start making a COT body..NAWWWWWWWWWWWW :woohoo:


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

I like the idea, with the cost of everything going up! this should help the racers wallet.But you will still have a few people testing and pushing the 2400 to the limit!


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Mike,

I really like this idea. Not to convolute things but even a truck body would work. Just a thought!

I would love to see this class happen.


----------



## LWracer (Mar 10, 2007)

Whats a GINSU?

Great idea Mike!


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Works for me. I think the Protoform body is why this class will take off. When it was mentioned befor no one like the COT, but now people are warming up to it. 

I know a lot of tracks in the south east are talking about this class, so I hope it takes off everywhere.


----------



## Allan A (Mar 8, 2005)

I think is will be a good class, gives racers a class to get their feet wet in lipo. Without having to run with the more experienced racer. A win win for both levels of skill racers.


----------



## rccomp (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey guys...

If this idea starts getting any traction I would be interested in helping in any way I can. I want to involve the online magazine with a few newer club level classes in a effort to promote some club level national events/points series.
Look over the RC Competition Club Series link at the top of our home page and see if any of those ideas could be utilized in helping to further develop this class/concept. Or if you guys have some better thoughts on how to structure something like this as a national series, I am all ears and am here to help in any way I can.

Mark Lutes
www.RCCompetitionMag.com


----------

